# Fast track Paramedic school?



## EMS25

Is there a fast track paramedic school anywhere in the country? 

I have my EMT-B and would like to get my medic license. The only problem is I cannot spend 1 to 2 years without getting paid which most of the medic schools here in California expect. I know I have to do a 3 to 6 month clinical, but that wouldn’t be a problem.

 I read about EMT programs which are 4 weeks so I wonder if there is something similar for medics. I would appreciate any information.
Thanks


----------



## 46Young

Don't do it. My program was 13 months, and I felt that it was too short. We had two 8 hour class sessions each week, with 16 hours of clinicals weekly, with the extra 8 hours on occasion. I also worked FT with the occasional OT shift. I would nap on the one hour+ train trip each way, and on the couch in the back room at medic class during lunch. Save up sick time, vacation, and admin. leave. Restructure your scedule, or do tour swaps. Can you do OT and allocate it to comp time? That would be your best bet, save up a bunch of comp time via extra shifts, and sprinkle in the days when you need them.


----------



## 46Young

Also, my medic program had an alternative 4 hour class 4 times weekly, from 6-10 at night. That may be an option for you.


----------



## EMS25

46Young said:


> Also, my medic program had an alternative 4 hour class 4 times weekly, from 6-10 at night. That may be an option for you.



That sounds great.
I have two little ones at home and cannot afford taking time off. But it seems as a good option. I am sure I could work it out with my work.

I just need to find a school who does this kind of a program in SoCal. 

Thanks, I really appreciate the input.


----------



## Ridryder911

markusemt said:


> Is there a fast track paramedic school anywhere in the country?
> 
> I have my EMT-B and would like to get my medic license. The only problem is I cannot spend 1 to 2 years without getting paid which most of the medic schools here in California expect. I know I have to do a 3 to 6 month clinical, but that wouldn’t be a problem.
> 
> I read about EMT programs which are 4 weeks so I wonder if there is something similar for medics. I would appreciate any information.
> Thanks




Don't have the time, then you don't have the time to be in the profession. Just alike any other profession; one may have to seek student loans, etc. 

Don't rush to obtain results that will not be same. Remember, it's a career move. 

R/r 911


----------



## fortsmithman

i"m not a fan of quicky programs in EMS not even for basic.  Here in Canada to be a paramedic you need to have completed a 2 yr program minimum for our EMTs we require a program from 6 to 10 months.


----------



## 46Young

markusemt said:


> That sounds great.
> I have two little ones at home and cannot afford taking time off. But it seems as a good option. I am sure I could work it out with my work.
> 
> I just need to find a school who does this kind of a program in SoCal.
> 
> Thanks, I really appreciate the input.



If it makes you feel any better, I began the program about two months after my daughter was born.


----------



## sojourner

*Fast isn't guaranteed to be bad*

I know there's the back-and-forth about accelerated programs and the fact that the industry doesn't get much recognition (until you save the guys life).  There's good defense for more schooling, but the other side of the coin is there are folks out there that learn better in a fast paced environment.

And in truth.... who doesn't have a 2-yr course that doesn't cram for their exams... so does that mean that because they go to school a couple nights a week for years guarantee they KNOW what to do??

I have heard it said and I agree, that you go to school to get certified, then go to work to get educated.

Granted, someone who has longer experience in clinicals should have more knowledge, but if that's the case, then someone in a 2-yr program should be able to claim a year's experience (sometimes required to get a job). So at the end of 2 years, who is better off, an EMT-P with a 6 mo cert and 18 mo experience or a fresh 2-yr program grad?


----------



## Summit

There are some 9 month programs, but if you want one that is accredited, don't expect to be doing anything else during those 9 months.


----------



## medic417

I just got finished with my 1 year long doctor course that included brain surgery.  Anyone want to be my first patient,I'll check your gray matter cheap?  :wacko:


There are many options thru college degree programs including many that have baby sitting services.  Don't short change yourself and more importantly your patient.  You need proper education to be able to get good experience.  You can not enter with a certification and no education and get good experience.  You will kill people.


----------



## taporsnap44

sojourner said:


> I know there's the back-and-forth about accelerated programs and the fact that the industry doesn't get much recognition (until you save the guys life).  There's good defense for more schooling, but the other side of the coin is there are folks out there that learn better in a fast paced environment.
> 
> And in truth.... who doesn't have a 2-yr course that doesn't cram for their exams... so does that mean that because they go to school a couple nights a week for years guarantee they KNOW what to do??
> 
> I have heard it said and I agree, that you go to school to get certified, then go to work to get educated.
> 
> Granted, someone who has longer experience in clinicals should have more knowledge, but if that's the case, then someone in a 2-yr program should be able to claim a year's experience (sometimes required to get a job). So at the end of 2 years, who is better off, an EMT-P with a 6 mo cert and 18 mo experience or a fresh 2-yr program grad?



As for the skills part, they would probably be equal. But in being able to think outside the box and not being a protocol medic, then it is most likely the 2 year medic. Skills are easy to perform, but knowing the reason to perform the skills; outside that’s what the book says to do, is harder to accomplish in just 6 months.  Also hopefully with the 2-year medic school, the student will be doing clinicals, practicing all of the ALS skills and assessments.


----------



## EMS25

Thank you so much for all of your input. 
I applied for the paramedic program at UCLA a few days ago. I am very excited about it.


----------



## medic417

markusemt said:


> Thank you so much for all of your input.
> I applied for the paramedic program at UCLA a few days ago. I am very excited about it.



How long and what degree do you earn?


----------



## EMS25

medic417 said:


> How long and what degree do you earn?



Here is the description from the UCLA web site:

"The Paramedic Education Program is divided into three phases: classroom (lecture/practical), clinical (in-hospital) and field internship (assigned to an active paramedic provider). The course is comprised of a total of 1,140 hours, broken down as follows: Classroom: 480 hours Clinical: 180 hours Field internship: 480 hours minimum (twenty 24-hour shifts) Plus: mandatory call-back days during the clinical and field segments The classroom phase consists of 480 hours of lecture presentations and psychomotor skills labs. Classes typically meet as scheduled from 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. Successful completion of all written work and skills evaluations are required to proceed to the clinical phase. Goals of the classroom phase include development of core foundations in cognitive and psychomotor knowledge in anatomy, physiology, pathophysiology, assessment, pharmacology, and treatment modalities in order to prepare students to interface with real patients in the remainder of the program. The clinical and field internship portions of the paramedic curriculum provide students with the tools to master the complex skills of paramedicine. Additionally, students gain experience with the varied nature of ill and injured patients in a supervised setting. Paramedic students assimilate into the emergency medical healthcare team, gaining an appreciation for the role played by each member of the team. While in the clinical or field internship setting, students must comply with the policies and procedures of the affiliated hospital or host facility. Students must also display professional attitudes toward patients, family members, preceptors, and other employees of the host facilities at all times. After successfully completing this program the student is eligible for the National Registry of Emergency Medical Technicians - Paramedic Examination. Students who successfully complete the entire course of instruction are eligible for a California Paramedic License after completion of the state licensing process."

I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## Guardian

markusemt said:


> Is there a fast track paramedic school anywhere in the country?
> 
> I have my EMT-B and would like to get my medic license. The only problem is I cannot spend 1 to 2 years without getting paid which most of the medic schools here in California expect. I know I have to do a 3 to 6 month clinical, but that wouldn’t be a problem.
> 
> I read about EMT programs which are 4 weeks so I wonder if there is something similar for medics. I would appreciate any information.
> Thanks



Give me some money, and I'll take the test for you.


----------



## sojourner

There's no sub for experience and there is never enough. However I do think the "2 yr programs" sound like 2 yrs, but aren't. They just span 2 yrs.  Then how do you call enough? When you can hand the keys to a medic and expect perfect results?  There has to be some line of "good enough" to get started.  Shucks, I went to the hospital with my son with a full thickness burn and I new more than the doctor.  I just took him home and treated him through to full recovery.  Now the doctor has had much more time at it than I have and he's got an MD. behind his name.  Go figure...  I personally like the full time programs because I think of nothing but class and clinical. Then I can really stay focused.  However the other side of it is.. as long as I am in the program, they own ly life and all my time so it's nice to get to an end point of proficiency and continue learning in the field. Get out of the box so I can think out of the box instead of learning what I need/have to do and say for an exam.


----------



## daedalus

markusemt said:


> Is there a fast track paramedic school anywhere in the country?
> 
> I have my EMT-B and would like to get my medic license. The only problem is I cannot spend 1 to 2 years without getting paid which most of the medic schools here in California expect. I know I have to do a 3 to 6 month clinical, but that wouldn’t be a problem.
> 
> I read about EMT programs which are 4 weeks so I wonder if there is something similar for medics. I would appreciate any information.
> Thanks



You will not find help with that here. Sorry.


----------



## VentMedic

California only requires just under 1100 hours for their Paramedic cert.  If you search the list of schools on the EMSA site you will probably find a school that can mill you through in under 8 months or even 6 months.  It is not recommended but it is California.


----------



## EMT007

medic417 said:


> How long and what degree do you earn?



UCLA's paramedic program (aka Daniel Freeman Paramedic School) is a 9 month program split into 3 months of class time, 3 months of hospital internship, and 3 months of field internship.

For all the crap that 9 month programs get on this site, UCLA's is a great school that produces very competent medics. I've had several friends go through Freeman. They are also the designated school for LAFD, SMFD and I believe LACoFD so the vast majority of their classes are reserved for FD spots. Its extremely difficult to get in as a non-FD-sponsored student, so good luck markusemt! Definitely take it if you get in!


----------



## Medic744

I am a product of a fast track Paramedic class.  Our class was one semester, about 4 months, 3 days a week in class and a total of almost 500 hrs worth of clinicals.  It was harder to pass NREMT skills for me because I wasn't as strong in some areas of study as others because we were rushed and didn't get time to absorb all the information.  I did pass it just took an extra try.  If you are a strong student who is self motivated to learn on your own its great but for weaker students it is a struggle.


----------



## SeeNoMore

I understand the impulse to "get there" as I feel it very strongly having gotten into EMS late in my life. But at least in my case I am trying very hard to supress it. While I understand how hard managing the financial aspects of school are, Im willing to bet you would be happier finding a program you really liked and felt would prepare you for being a Paramedic. I looked into some quicker (though not fast track per se) programs for a while, but after starting just recently on a 911 squad, I just could not see making the jump to Paramedic without being very sure of the education I was getting. 

Best of luck from another not yet Paramedic Student!


----------



## daedalus

EMT007 said:


> UCLA's paramedic program (aka Daniel Freeman Paramedic School) is a 9 month program split into 3 months of class time, 3 months of hospital internship, and 3 months of field internship.
> 
> For all the crap that 9 month programs get on this site, UCLA's is a great school that produces very competent medics. I've had several friends go through Freeman. They are also the designated school for LAFD, SMFD and I believe LACoFD so the vast majority of their classes are reserved for FD spots. Its extremely difficult to get in as a non-FD-sponsored student, so good luck markusemt! Definitely take it if you get in!



Um, yea. The fact that they are the chosen school for LACoFD says a whole lot about them...


----------



## EMT007

Well, my main point there was that a lot of their class is taken up by FD students, so its an accomplishment to get in otherwise. But if you consider that the FDs switched to Freeman because their pass rates were so far above PTI's....


----------



## jtb_E10

markusemt said:


> Is there a fast track paramedic school anywhere in the country?
> 
> I have my EMT-B and would like to get my medic license. The only problem is I cannot spend 1 to 2 years without getting paid which most of the medic schools here in California expect. I know I have to do a 3 to 6 month clinical, but that wouldn’t be a problem.
> 
> I read about EMT programs which are 4 weeks so I wonder if there is something similar for medics. I would appreciate any information.
> Thanks



There is one in Indiana...it lasts for like 5 months and costs over 10 thousand dollars...I personally dont think that I would take an accelerated program over a regular one...


----------



## medic417

I know of one thats 10 weeks long plus clinical time.  Scary aint it.


----------



## VentMedic

There are several around that are 3 months with sleepovers on an ALS engine for part of their ride time.


----------



## SeeNoMore

I guess if it was full time and with sleepovers 3 months might not be unreasonable. It still seems fast to me, but I tend to be overly cautious about learning new things and it would probably do me good to be forced to learn more quickly. 

Because of this discussion I started looking at some schools like this, but my Crew chief has pretty much convinced me to stay BLS for a year, even though I know a lot of people think it is unecessary.  

In any event, I probably could not afford to be full time anyhow.


----------



## medic417

SeeNoMore said:


> I guess if it was full time and with sleepovers 3 months might not be unreasonable. It still seems fast to me, but I tend to be overly cautious about learning new things and it would probably do me good to be forced to learn more quickly.
> 
> Because of this discussion I started looking at some schools like this, but my Crew chief has pretty much convinced me to stay BLS for a year, even though I know a lot of people think it is unecessary.
> 
> In any event, I probably could not afford to be full time anyhow.



All they do is teach the test.


----------



## SeeNoMore

i am sure you are right Medic417. Actually I am most likely to attend an 18 month school and not go the shorter route. It is very tempting though! It's not so much that I am impatient with BLS, and in fact believe the extended time as a student will do me good.   I am just worried that I will continue to have difficulty fidning steady work/or busy volunteer oppertunities as an EMT-B. At least where I live, I get the impression Medics have a much easier time finding work. I really want to become a skilled EMS providor before I am too old to have a career of any appreciable length!


----------



## wegandy

*Paramedic Schools*

I have taught in all sorts of EMS education programs, from a 2 year Associate Degree program that I developed, an online program, and am now at a community college in AZ.  Our program is three semesters long, with a total of 680 classroom hours.  Classes are Monday and Tuesday from 0800-1700.  In addition, there are 550 hours of clinical and internship experiences.  We have 100% pass rate on the NREMT.

I do not recommend any program with less than 500 hours didactic training.  It is simply impossible to include all the topics and information in less than that.  At 680 hours, the pressures are great to cover everything.  I would prefer at least 100 more.

So it's not the number of months, it's the hours devoted that count.  I don't recommend any program where you go to class 40 hours a week.  I was trained that way, and at the end of the day one has no idea what was presented at the beginning.  There is inadequate time to prepare and soak up what has been presented.

There is an excellent online program in Texas that has very high NREMT pass rates.  It's very affordable, and it has many options for doing clinicals and internships. It is a high quality/high performance program. It has many cooperative clinical sites, but I'm not sure about CA since it tends not to recognize anything that exists outside its borders.  Check with the CA regulators before you decide to go online.  If you're interested in knowing about that program, write me at wegandy@aol.com and I'll give you the information.

Regardless of what kind of program you go to, when you graduate and pass your NREMT you will only have earned a license to learn.  Paramedicine is vastly different from EMT Basic, not only in skills, which you can learn easily, but in the depth of knowledge and critical thinking required to give good patient care.  Be prepared for a life of learning.  I've been a paramedic for 30 years, and I still marvel at how little I know.

Gene Gandy, JD, NREMT-P
Cochise College
Sierra Vista, AZ


----------



## Maya

It is frustrating that you spend so much time and money on becoming an EMT/ Medic/ phlebotomy-certified/ all the other various fees involved...  to make so little money in the end.  EMS is way underpaid for what it involves.

Still, don't forget that there's a high rate of litigiousness in EMS.  Don't be careless in rushing through your education.  You'll make up for it with your career and penny you have if you screw up and someone decides to take you to court over it.


----------



## VentMedic

Maya said:


> It is frustrating that you spend so much time and money on becoming an EMT/ Medic/ phlebotomy-certified/ all the other various fees involved... to make so little money in the end. EMS is way underpaid for what it involves.


 
That is a bizarre statement considering this is under a Fast Track thead.

EMTs do not need a phlebotomy cert unless they work in a hospital or clinic. Essentially, it doesn't matter that you have an EMT cert, you must still meet the requirements of the job you are applying for and hospitals may require more than first-aid. 

With the exception of a couple of states that require a two year degree, there are only the minimum number of hours that must be obtained which is not all that much for either the EMT or Paramedic. 

You consider other health care professions are at the very least a two year degree with many preferring a Bachelors or Masters degree, a few hundred hours is not much. As well, other professions also require CEUs as well as ACLS, PALS, NRP, Rapid Response and Code team mandatories, yearly or quarterly competencies, technology and med inservices, patient reviews and a whole lot of other training that could easily reach at additional 300 - 400 hours extra besides one's regularly scheduled shifts. And, heaven forbid you should join a Specialty transport or care team such as Neo/Pedi, Flight or ECMO while employed at that hospital. You will not only be required to have the additional college education and specialty education/training as well as still maintaining the about minimum just to function at minimum standards.

Some of the mandatory education the hospital will pick up but much of it will be on your own since it is part of being a licensed professional which comes with responsibilities. I can easily spend $3000 - $5000/year out of my pocket in addition to what the hospital provides to maintain the required education and that which enhances my knowledge in my chosen profession be it on a helicopter as a Paramedic (or RRT) or in the hospital as an RRT which will also include transport and/or Specialty teams.

And still with all of my experience, education and degrees, I still manage to learn something almost every day and I understand that I only know a fraction of what is out there to learn. Medicine is truly an exciting profession.

So one has the choice to do just the bare minimum or one can choose to accept the challenges that the profession offers and do more to provide a better standard for quality patient care.


----------



## Ridryder911

VentMedic said:


> So one has the choice to do just the bare minimum or one can choose to accept the challenges that the profession offers and do more to provide a better standard for quality patient care.



Unfortunately, this is what a majority of those entering EMS or many of those in EMS are composed of. Anyone and yes anyone that chooses the later such as rushed or abbreviated/short cut courses do when they enter such programs. 

I am surprised EMS get the salary they do. Seriously, again manicurist requires more hours of training and beauticians schooling is longer. We have a right to complain? 

R/r 911


----------



## Maya

That was my point, actually.  I have a Bachelor's Degree from a top school in the UK.  I've fulfilled all of the prerequisites for Med School.  Paid $2000 for EMT school, plus the hours put in.  Now I can't even find an EMT job that'll pay $10 an hour.  Then I'm looking at another $2000 (possibly) for Phlebotomy certs, so I can hope to find a slightly better paying job in a hospital, eventually, while I put in many unpaid volunteer hours in the ER.  (meanwhile, unable to afford my cost of living and going into debt).   Then another year for paramedic school, which will be another $8,000 - $10,000 and a full year of minimal income potential, to make just slightly more than I would as an EMT.

Add to that, the risks involved in this field -- potential for exposure to blood-borne pathogens, possibility of assault, or injury/death by MVP at highway accidents, potential for back-injury lifting heavy patients, potentially litigious clients.  Then the added stress of working in EMS, odd hours.

I'm saying that it doesn't make sense to me how little workers in EMS get paid.  It barely covers the cost of living.  In that sense, I can absolutely understand where the author of this post is coming from.  Nonetheless, I wouldn't risk rushing through my schooling at the cost of my education.


----------



## Maya

I don't want to sound like I'm complaining, I just think it's really strange because $10/ hr is pretty much impossible to live on, especially considering you could probably make more money at McDonalds with a fifth-grade education.

I'm not trying to disrespect anyone.  It's the opposite, I think EMS deserves the utmost respect considering all of the sacrifices involved, which is why it baffles me that the wages are so low.


----------



## VentMedic

Maya said:


> That was my point, actually. I have a Bachelor's Degree from a top school in the UK. I've fulfilled all of the prerequisites for Med School. *Paid $2000 for EMT school*, plus the hours put in. Now I can't even find an EMT job that'll pay $10 an hour. Then I'm looking at another *$2000 (possibly) for Phlebotomy certs*, so I can hope to find a slightly better paying job in a hospital, eventually, while I put in many unpaid volunteer hours in the ER. (meanwhile, unable to afford my cost of living and going into debt). Then another year for paramedic school, which will be another *$8,000 - $10,000* and a full year of minimal income potential, to make just slightly more than I would as an EMT.
> 
> *Add to that, the risks involved in this field -- potential for exposure to blood-borne pathogens, possibility of assault, or injury/death by MVP* at highway accidents, potential for back-injury lifting heavy patients, potentially litigious clients. Then the added stress of working in EMS, odd hours.
> 
> I'm saying that it doesn't make sense to me how little workers in EMS get paid. It barely covers the cost of living. In that sense, I can absolutely understand where the author of this post is coming from. Nonetheless, I wouldn't risk rushing through my schooling at the cost of my education.


 
My goodness! Why are you paying so much for these certs? Have the "mills" gotten their hooks into you?

City College or just about any community college in CA has very reasonable tuition. It is probably the cheapest college tuition anywhere in the country and is only about $20/semester credit. Most of these colleges also offer the Phlebotomy cert at a very decent price. Definitely check into doing your Paramedic at a California community/city college which will save you thousands of dollars. 

Yes there might be a wait list but that can also give you opportunity to take other classes as well as seeing which of your classes transfer. 

http://www.ccsf.edu/Departments/Health_PE/health_care_tech/pdf/PhlebotomyTechnician.pdf

$20.00 per semester unit for California residents 
$17.00 for Student Health Benefit Fee for ALL students 
A $75.00 materials fee must be paid at the *[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]first class session [/FONT]*for ALL students 

Many of your disease and pathogen concerns as well as assault are part of almost every health care profession. In fact, it is more than just potential since I will usually suspect (often correctly) many serious diseases such as TB, pseudomonas, the flu and Hep C long before I get lab confirmation. 



> I think EMS deserves the utmost respect considering all of the sacrifices involved, which is why it baffles me that the wages are so low.


 
Please read the posts about education by Rid, myself and a few others. For some, EMS is not a career or a profession but a job that is easily obtained and satisfies some childhood fantasies. Some continue to live in that chidhood fantasy and forget there is patient care involved. Unfortunately, EMS and other professions as well are viewed by their lowest common denominators. This is why other professions have strived for higher education and used that to gain their worth when it comes to reimbursement from the insurances. Meanwhile, some in EMS have more "ambulance or taxi driver" issues such as how fast their truck can go, which EMS tattoo to get for best visibility, what lights/decals for the POV and polo or T-shirt rather than concerns about patient care.


----------



## wegandy

*Costs*

Paying $2000 for a phlebotomy course is insane.  Go to a community college.  The whole paramedic program, including books, insurance, tuition, et cetera, here in AZ where I teach is a little less than $4000.  And that's for college credit courses.


----------



## atropine

To the OP, get your medic cert as fast as you can, and move on. This is a stepping stone job/hobbie, but not a career unless you go the fire/ems route some may not like to hear that, but it is true.

EMS will always be as cheap as the private companies can make it. Companies are all capital my friend.


----------



## reaper

Maybe when you live in the third world of CA! There are many EMS services that are careers.


----------



## Maya

Thanks, VentMedic!  Yeah, $2,000 is pretty insane.  I paid it for the EMT class, because I was to late to get into any community colleges by then and didn't want to wait.  I'm not really willing to pay that for phlebotomy though.


----------



## Ridryder911

atropine said:


> To the OP, get your medic cert as fast as you can, and move on. This is a stepping stone job/hobbie, but not a career unless you go the fire/ems route some may not like to hear that, but it is true.
> 
> EMS will always be as cheap as the private companies can make it. Companies are all capital my friend.



Firefighting a career? Seriously? I guess being a city employee could be a considered a career? 

R/r 911


----------



## medic3416

Maya said:


> _Add to that, the risks involved in this field -- potential for exposure to blood-borne pathogens, possibility of assault, or injury/death by MVP at highway accidents, potential for back-injury lifting heavy patients, potentially litigious clients.  Then the added stress of working in EMS, odd hours._



This is all true that why you have to love what you do, or its defiantly not worth it! 
As for the low pay; Paramedics will never be compensated properly until the education is formalized. That is to say that at a minimum there has to be an AS degree and I believe that it really requires a BS to be fully educated in paramedicine and thus compensated appropriately.
EMS must be professionalized if we want to be considered professionals.


----------



## usafmedic45

Ridryder911 said:


> Firefighting a career? Seriously? I guess being a city employee could be a considered a career?
> 
> R/r 911



I'd rather have a rabid wolverine chewing on my scrotum than ever work for another municipality as my primary source of income.  I'd dip the aforementioned anatomy in brown gravy and willingly seek out said wolverine before working in a municipal position that required me to join a union.   _Caveat emptor _*, my young would be professional firefighters.



*- From the Latin: "Let the buyer beware";  to word it another way:  "careful what you wish for"


----------



## atropine

Ridryder911 said:


> Firefighting a career? Seriously? I guess being a city employee could be a considered a career?
> 
> R/r 911



well I guess if you call a Pers retirement (90 percent of your base pay and most FD's max out at about 90K  a year) a career for city employees yeah your right.


----------



## VentMedic

atropine said:


> well I guess if you call a Pers retirement (90 percent of your base pay and most FD's max out at about 90K a year) a career for city employees yeah your right.


 
You do realize there are many city jobs where you don't have to work 4000 hours per year to make $100k and you wouldn't be frustrated trying to be a Paramedic which seems to be something you are not cut out for by your posts. In fact, you could probably be a secretary taking phone calls for your department's front office and make more doing a 40 hour week. You could still flirt with all the firemen. I guess you know your posts read like a love sick or infatuated teenager rather than a professional FF.


----------



## Ridryder911

atropine said:


> well I guess if you call a Pers retirement (90 percent of your base pay and most FD's max out at about 90K  a year) a career for city employees yeah your right.



That's okay, I can sleep better at night knowing that I am not increasing the burden to my city, and I was hired for what is above the neck line.

R/r 911


----------



## AnthonyM83

Maya said:


> Thanks, VentMedic!  Yeah, $2,000 is pretty insane.  I paid it for the EMT class, because I was to late to get into any community colleges by then and didn't want to wait.  I'm not really willing to pay that for phlebotomy though.



Yikes, could have gotten your paramedic cert for about that much, I think just north of you at Foothill College in Palo Alto! Shop around from now on.

You said you took the medical school pre-requisites. Are you pre-med? If so, I wouldn't wast time going to paramedic school, unless you're really on a long-term plan. Go work as an anasthesia or OR tech (I know some provide in-house training) or heck, an ER doctor scribe somewhere.


----------



## Summit

This thread is fun and hilarious in a sort of sad way.


----------



## gicts

:unsure:

I am currently in an 'accelerated' medic class. I have 4 weeks left, then start my ride time. There have been times where I question if it is a good idea, then other times when I think it is a great program. I'll go hide back into my corner and if anyone wants to talk they can PM me


:unsure:


----------



## Maya

AnthonyM83 said:


> Yikes, could have gotten your paramedic cert for about that much, I think just north of you at Foothill College in Palo Alto! Shop around from now on.
> 
> You said you took the medical school pre-requisites. Are you pre-med? If so, I wouldn't wast time going to paramedic school, unless you're really on a long-term plan. Go work as an anasthesia or OR tech (I know some provide in-house training) or heck, an ER doctor scribe somewhere.



I did the pre-med classes about five years ago, but I ended up taking care of my dad who had Parkinson's Disease and never followed through with it.  Now I'm California.  I really want to work for the FD, but there are so many people who want to be FFs here and they're cutting jobs, so we'll see what happens.

I'm applying to paramedic schools (foothill and city are my first choices so far, but looks like I'll be moving to Alameda County) and also nursing schools (community colleges all over the state to get in by lottery), but that looks like 3-4 years on the waiting list.

I've been applying for jobs all over the state, but the job market is totally barren out here.  Applied for an OR tech position at an abortion clinic in Alameda County (sorry if anyone's fundamentally against that, but I think it's a community service, particularly in extremely poor areas.  Some of us will just have to agree to disagree).  Lots of the phlebotomy programs have been waitlisted or cancelled (Ohlone College in Fremont has been temporarily cut back).  It's crazy out here!  Just a warning to anyone thinking of moving out here to Cali, there are no jobs right now.

I was lucky enough to get into a Volunteer program at Highland Hospital ER in Oakland -- yippy!  It's really busy, so hoping to get some experience to get a job as an ER Tech eventually.  That starts in about a month.

Thanks for the advice!  I haven't looked into anesthesia tech jobs or ER doctor scribe.  I didn't know that these provided on-the-job training.  I'll check it out!

btw, thanks to everybody who's given me advice since I joined EMTLife.  You guys have been really informative and helpful!  I'm really glad I joined, because I've learned a lot I wouldn't have otherwise known, just by reading your posts


----------



## djarmpit

VentMedic said:


> You do realize there are many city jobs where you don't have to work 4000 hours per year to make $100k and you wouldn't be frustrated trying to be a Paramedic which seems to be something you are not cut out for by your posts. In fact, you could probably be a secretary taking phone calls for your department's front office and make more doing a 40 hour week. You could still flirt with all the firemen. I guess you know your posts read like a love sick or infatuated teenager rather than a professional FF.





I wouldn't do something that paid more if I didn't enjoy it.


----------



## alabamatriathlete

The only fast-track sort of P course I know of is the one I went through. 

5-1/2 - 6 months, total (including NREMT hands-on and computer-testing). Now, we went to class Mon-Friday 8am-5pm, every week - no breaks in the entire half year timeframe. Sat and Sun were for clinicals until the last month, in which most of us worked 6 days/12 hr shifts for the entire last month (talk about burnout!)

Now our class was accelerated because we are all military and our unit at Bragg had us doing the Medic course for our "work" for the roughly 6 months time period (all due to our deployment schedules and other schools like language, comms/negotiations, etc) - and our wonderful higher ups thought that all the P course was, was how to start IVs and do CPR...

Would I recommend it - absolutely not because of the burnout and no break (clinical and classroom aspects). Is it possible - absolutely. Do I have any regrets? No. We had about 35 people total start the class (civi's included) - 12 of us made it. So far 100% on NREMT and state tests. 

Great program in NC, nonetheless - still had to have an 80% on all tests to pass. Credit given to our instructors and staff who didn't do the normal BS when it comes to military "students" and just pass them


----------



## VelvetyOne

EMT's in Canada are almost the equivalent to US paramedics. Canada has way higher standards and training (and triple the cost).


----------



## Medic Tim

VelvetyOne said:


> EMT's in Canada are almost the equivalent to US paramedics. Canada has way higher standards and training (and triple the cost).



Not quite sure how this fits into this thread ( to lazy right now to read through it all) but you are close

Our EMTs are about an AEMT in the US. The shortest program I have seen up here was 9 months.  You are right about the cost. It is really expensive up here.


----------



## 911bru

I finished fast track medic school and I am currently in my internship . 
  I have met and talked to many "long course" paramedic students and I feel I am on track with them when it comes to knowledge, etc .. 
    I see benefits to both. 
Just like anything the more you put into it the more you get out of it !


----------



## ThatPrivate

I  know a hybrid fast track program  in Kingston, NC. It's  run by  Lenoir Community College.


----------



## 911bru

Guardian college in Boise,ID has a 4-5 month program .


----------



## ThatPrivate

Lenoir is 32 weeks


----------

